# single stage mtd 21 inch



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

So i bought this guy for $50. Wife made me get rid of my old craftman and murray singles. Its a 2010. I plan on replacing the paddles with a cheap set off amazon and i think she needs a carb clean as it needs some choke to keep running. I guess time will tell if it was a good choice or not.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Still trying pic, please delete second post.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

gibbs296 said:


> Still trying pic, please delete second post.


DO NOT quite get this 2nd post of yours


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> DO NOT quite get this 2nd post of yours


I was struggling trying to get a picture posted and thought i had it in my second post. It didn't happen and couldn't get it added afterword either. Mods removed it thankfully. But as long as I'm here how many hp is a 179 cc engine? It appears the same 4 stroke is also used on some mtd 2 stage machines. Is that an indication of a strong single stage or a pretty weak two stage?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

gibbs296 said:


> I was struggling trying to get a picture posted and thought i had it in my second post. It didn't happen and couldn't get it added afterword either. Mods removed it thankfully. But as long as I'm here how many hp is a 179 cc engine? It appears the same 4 stroke is also used on some mtd 2 stage machines. Is that an indication of a strong single stage or a pretty weak two stage?


 they use that powermore engine on it. I do not know who makes them. I myself would never own on of them. even the new toro's have them china engines. but that 18 inch toro electric looks to be good. I thought about getting one. I would buy it from lift off but he wants to much for it. after getting it off cl.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

179cc is probably around 5HP.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

gibbs296 said:


> But as long as I'm here how many hp is a 179 cc engine?


There is no actual conversion chart because of all the variables involved with engine building. Carb tuning, compression ratio, valve size, valve timing, and muffler all affect horse power of a given displacement engine. Some people use the numbers of 22, 25 and 29 as the number of CC's that equal one horse power. So--- divide 179cc's by any of the above to get an ESTIMATED horse power of 6 to 8 horse power. My guess would be 179cc's equal 6 to 6.5 hp using the 29 figure.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The 196cc Honda and clone engines are rated for 5.5 - 6.5 HP.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info on the mtd"s motor. I would rather have a better single stage machine but this one was cheap and fairly new. However i will be lurking on Craigs list, ready to strike, unless the old lady holds me back.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

gibbs296 said:


> Thanks for the info on the mtd"s motor. I would rather have a better single stage machine but this one was cheap and fairly new. However i will be lurking on Craigs list, ready to strike, unless the old lady holds me back.


 YEAHHHHH them old ladies can be a real kick in the head.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

The carbs on these plug pretty easy, on top of the carbs a set pretty lean. I have been drilling out the jet on them, to 0.8mm. And they run much better.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Motor City said:


> The carbs on these plug pretty easy, on top of the carbs a set pretty lean. I have been drilling out the jet on them, to 0.8mm. And they run much better.


I think it will need a little tlc before the first snow. Carb work will be high on the list. Thanks.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello gibbs296, here is a link to the Powermore small bore service manual to help with the repairs. 

http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769_04015_01_Small_bore_horizontal.pdf


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Grunt said:


> Hello gibbs296, here is a link to the Powermore small bore service manual to help with the repairs.
> 
> http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769_04015_01_Small_bore_horizontal.pdf


 Very nice!! Thanks!!


----------

